# Husqvarna 55 Rancher



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The ignition coil went out on this saw. I replaced the coil, and the saw started on the second pull. Used the saw for about 3 hours, now the coil has gone out again. Did I just get a bad coil or is there something possibly wrong with the saw, to go through two coils that quick? I cleaned everything good and made sure I had good ground and the connection were clean when I installed the new coil. Thanks for any advise you can give.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Did you properly gap the coil?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I used a gaping card that comes with Briggs coils. I think that is supposed to be .010. Is that not the right gap? Thanks for your help.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

How did you know for sure the old coil was bad? maybe a bad kill switch? just wondering if your kill wire is shorting out somewhere on the unit and when you take it apart to replace the coil it moved and allowed it to start and now it is shorting again, never seen 2 coils go bad that quickly.check the wire from the coil to the kill switch is it rubbing on the flywheel?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I removed the kill wire at the coil. Cleaned the mounting surface to make sure I was getting a good ground. Put the clutch back on and pulled the rope. There was no spark using an inline gap type spark tester. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Some CDI's are sensitive to incorrect spark plug, particularly when it calls for a resistor plug and a non resistor plug is used. Make sure you are using the correct spark plug. Could have been a fluke, send the new module back, perhaps there is some warranty available on it.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I will get another coil and try it. Hopefully it will last longer. It does have the correct spark plug but I will get a new one. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Just a shot in the dark, where did you buy the coil, a husky dealer or aftermarket online?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

There are many things that can cause a saw to cut out it can range from mufflers all the way to carbs


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> There are many things that can cause a saw to cut out it can range from mufflers all the way to carbs


Mufflers and carburetors will not cause engine to loose ignition spark, that's pretty much restricted to the ignition module and related switches wiring etc..


----------

